# NEW: Comprehensive Ignore System



## Janet H (Oct 23, 2009)

Based on your feedback we have developed a new more comprehensive ignore system. This new system allows you to ignore forums, threads, and threads started by people on your ignore list. It currently ignores these items when you are browsing the forums (you don't see threads or forums you have ignored), in search results, on New Post link or Today's Posts. It also skips them if you are using the next/previous thread links at the end of the threads. It will also keep these threads from showing up on the portal too.

To select a forum to hide you need to select the Forum Tools drop down and then select hide forum (see attachment). To select a thread to hide, use the Thread tools drop down and select hide thread (see attachment), to ignore threads started by people on your ignore list, go to the bottom left of the User CP where you will see a settings link and check off the box to ignore their threads.

Once you have ignored these forums and discussions you will not be able to see them in case you want to unignore them. So if you do want to unignore them there are tool in the bottom left of the UserCP to manage the items you have selected to ignore.

So now if you don't like the a certain forum, just hide it. Same goes with threads, if one is bugging you, just hide it. You can even hide threads based on tags. So if you want to ignore threads on a specific topic by ignoring tags. If you chose not to hear anymore about an ignore system feel free to hide this thread too!

As always, you can still choose to ignore a posts for a single member by adding that name to your ignore list in your user CP. Look for the option in the left side menu under Settings and Options. (just please don't practice on me)


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW! Now THAT is cool Janet. Thanks for the new tools.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2009)

What a great improvement!!!


----------



## spork (Oct 23, 2009)

I like it. 
With 60+ forums, and a hundred posts each day, DC has been a bit of an unmanageable stream of info-overload for me, a newbie and amateur cook.  These tools will help.  I also think that it will stimulate more discussion in individual forums.

I'm a believer in the serendipity of the world wide web.  Knowledge is great, but discovery is our engine.  My default mindset is never to ignore.  So, I will be using these new Filter Tools, not so much as a function of Ignore, but as one of Focus into this wondrous world of food & cooking.

Try.  Hey, Mikey likes it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2009)

What a great tool..thanks Janet!


----------



## Petek (Oct 30, 2009)

The _Ignore Forum_ feature isn't working for me. I can ignore a forum via the forum tools, but I can still see the forum afterwards. I refreshed the page and deleted my cooking forum cookies, with no effect. This happens both with Firefox 3.5.4 and IE8. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the report... it looks like we have a glitch.  Working on it


----------



## rasd123 (Nov 3, 2009)

HaHA! I have already seen the great thing!!!


----------

